# Fire, EMS, and Law. The difference.



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Last night in class, my instructor gave us some of the differences between fire, EMS, and LE. I put them all together.

How accurate is this?

Dispatched to a MVA, vehicle vs. moose pt trapped. Fire is first on scene, followed by EMS, then Law. Fire upon arriving on scene gets out a chalk line, a tape measure, and a laser sight and proceeds to park their trucks at just the right distance from the vehicle and just the right angle to the traffic, chocking the wheels front and back even though they are on a hill and it will only roll down. The Engine crew tries to get out but is chased back into their rig by the Ladder crew, who tell them they are not fit to be seen in public and need to start lifting weights. The ladder crew the proceeds over to the car with their shades on and wishing they could roll up the sleeves on their turnouts. Then the ambulance rolls up, and the crew, concerned only with how close they can get to the pt, pulls up right next to the vehicle, leaving no room for fire to use their tools. Crew jumps out, and upon not seeing any flares, grabs their own and lights them, and scatters them hither and yon on the roadway. Fire takes off running hollering something about leaking gasoline. About this time the deputy shows up and goes screaming past the scene at 120 mph like it isn’t even there, never mind the fact that there are enough flashing lights and flares to be seen from 10 miles away. He goes up a half mile, spins around in his own length, flys back to the scene and gets out. His first question is "where is that moose?" He spends most of the rest of the time alternating between taking pictures of the car, looking for the moose, taking pictures of the car, looking for the moose...... About now the state trooper shows up. After shrugging off fire’s request to block traffic, he swaggers over to the pt vehicle, adjusting his smoky bear hat every 5-10 seconds even though it isn't any different that last time he touched it and it dosn't look any different after. He askes the pt for liscsence and registration even though she is only half-way cut out of the wreck. Pt can't reach her purse, so trooper starts digging thru it till he finds what he wants. Goes back to his car and spends the rest of the time "doing a subject/vehicle check." Fire finally gets pt extricated and then wants to cut all the cloths off pt. "You have to check for hidden injuries!" Ambulance crew takes pt from fire and loads them up. State Trooper takes off after an intoxicated driver report. Ambulance leaves for hospital, driver wondering not quite out loud when he is going to be able to eat next. Fire clears scene and goes back to the station to sit in their black leather recliners. Sheriff is still on scene looking for moose. By the time he figures out he won't find it, ambulance crew is on their second run since the MVA and driver is still wondering when he is going to get to eat.


----------



## EGrace (Sep 18, 2009)

This is hilarious! I just became an EMT and my boyfriend is trying to become .... Law enforcement ... :lol: haha :lol:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Sep 18, 2009)

about sums it up


----------



## nomofica (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like somebody was keeping tabs on my last call. =/


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 26, 2009)

I was cracking up at the moose and the FF in recliners.


----------



## Aidey (Sep 26, 2009)

You forgot the part where the Fire Paramedic and the Ambulance Paramedic argued for 20 minutes about the exact right way to backboard the pt. 

And the part where the Fire Paramedic insisted the woman have a 12 lead done, and he has to be the one to do it....


----------



## pvfd62med22 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea... both me and my partner here at the base agree that about sums it up..lol


----------



## Tincanfireman (Sep 26, 2009)

I missed the part where the trooper tells the firemen he's going to lock them all up if they don't stop the extrication so the trooper can get the wallet out of the purse.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Sep 27, 2009)

You missed the part where the bumbling firefighters hit the patient in the head with a saw because all they care about is cutting the car up.  Also, EMS or PD is going to be first on scene, unless the ALS unit is coming from 30 minutes out.  Then the ALS unit will get on scene about the same time as the FD and BLS unit.  PD might not even show up if that municipality only has a part-time department and you're waiting for State Police to come from 45 minutes away.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 5, 2009)

now just hold on! everyone's missing the important subject here... where's the moose? h34r:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 5, 2009)

you also forgot the part where the trooper demands the firefighters to move the fire engine so more lanes are open for traffic than arrest the Fire Captain while he is helping with pt care.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> now just hold on! everyone's missing the important subject here... where's the moose? h34r:



That is the deputy's job.^_^


----------

